# Banned from XDA



## Trident

Oopsies... :tongue3:


----------



## vargus21

Hahaha... +1


----------



## Trident

I'd like to know how I spammed an alternative site and what allegations I made though...


----------



## IXIKelsonIXI

That's a bummer man. I hate to see this kind of drama in the Android community. It's a shame that we can't just all be civil and working towards great things for our phones.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## lrs421

Wow. Just wow.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

Never bothered posting over at XDA. The atmosphere just isn't as friendly as over here.

Anyhow, that's entertaining to say the least. Gotta love getting banned and not knowing why.


----------



## rycheme

I lol'd


----------



## Jordan8

Trident said:


> Oopsies... :tongue3:


like a boss.


----------



## icanhazdroid

XDA is a cult now.


----------



## PatHoge

Down with XDA! I'm going to sacrifice my account and start spamming RootzWiki stuff now...


----------



## razorclose

funny and sad at the same time. Either way, to heck with XDA!


----------



## SyNiK4L

lol #winning


----------



## davidnc

I dont go to xda much anyhoo ,maybe thats a good thing seeing that


----------



## TodesEngel

Two things:

If you do decide to "Spam an alternative site" you should post the pic of the ban on here.

This just goes to show, XDA doesn't want competition.

On RootzWiki, we should hold polls to see if someone is deserving of a Ban. Not to make the that the final decision, but so the Mods can take it under consideration how the community feels on it.


----------



## birdman

TodesEngel said:


> Two things:
> 
> If you do decide to "Spam an alternative site" you should post the pic of the ban on here.
> 
> This just goes to show, XDA doesn't want competition.
> 
> On RootzWiki, we should hold polls to see if someone is deserving of a Ban. Not to make the that the final decision, but so the Mods can take it under consideration how the community feels on it.


In certain cases that poll idea might be interesting, however in the case of spammers (BUY VIAGRA NOW!) no. xD


----------



## ProTekk

Welp, I can join the "Banned from XDA" club. Anyone see that fiasco?


----------



## Nrfitchett4

protekk, are you saying your ban was not deserved? Looked to me like you were trying to get banned/suspended.


----------



## ProTekk

It started with a troll, I made a comment about a troll. Dumb asses blew it out of proportion, called me out, tried to discredit my work and myself, claimed I was nothing but a kanger and a fake developer.

Tell me, do you firmly believe I had no grounds to go apeshit?


----------



## Guest

ProTekk said:


> It started with a troll, I made a comment about a troll. Dumb asses blew it out of proportion, called me out, tried to discredit my work and myself, claimed I was nothing but a kanger and a fake developer.
> 
> Tell me, do you firmly believe I had no grounds to go apeshit?


As someone that merely observes XDA, I don't think you handled it poorly. I would have lost it as well.


----------



## made2last

Nobody likes change. Except when they do


----------



## Nrfitchett4

"ProTekk said:


> It started with a troll, I made a comment about a troll. Dumb asses blew it out of proportion, called me out, tried to discredit my work and myself, claimed I was nothing but a kanger and a fake developer.
> 
> Tell me, do you firmly believe I had no grounds to go apeshit?


Sorry, but on a forum with members as young as 11, every one of your posts was f this or n that (racial slang). Maybe one day when you grow up and have kids of your own, you will think differently.


----------



## Guest

Nrfitchett4 said:


> Sorry, but on a forum with members as young as 11, every one of your posts was f this or n that (racial slang). Maybe one day when you grow up and have kids of your own, you will think differently.


Asking someone to stop swearing or using racial slang is an appropriate response in that situation. Attempting to discredit a poster and claiming they're nothing but a kanger and a fake developer isn't. I know you didn't make those accusations, but ProTekk didn't deserve them. His response was appropriate in my eyes. I really could care less about the swearing and whatnot, and I fail to see how it has anything to do with his situation.


----------



## Mustang302LX

Nrfitchett4 said:


> Sorry, but on a forum with members as young as 11, every one of your posts was f this or n that (racial slang). Maybe one day when you grow up and have kids of your own, you will think differently.


No 11 year old should own a cell phone (let alone a smartphone!!!!!)! I blame the parents for them reading the racial slurs and curse words!  lol


----------



## Nrfitchett4

swiftmazda said:


> Asking someone to stop swearing or using racial slang is an appropriate response in that situation. Attempting to discredit a poster and claiming they're nothing but a kanger and a fake developer isn't. I know you didn't make those accusations, but ProTekk didn't deserve them. His response was appropriate in my eyes. I really could care less about the swearing and whatnot, and I fail to see how it has anything to do with his situation.


It had everything to do with his situation. Blowing up at someone on an internet forum just shows immaturity. But it doesn't take someone taking shots at him for him to use that language. Not sure why people can't keep it clean on forums open to all ages. Why not start an adults only android forum? Or keep it in irc? I doubt the young ins are heading over there.



Mustang302LX said:


> No 11 year old should own a cell phone (let alone a smartphone!!!!!)! I blame the parents for them reading the racial slurs and curse words!  lol


Sure, it's all the parents fault... My kids both have dinc2's. They are 10 and 7. They use more of the smartphone features on their phones than my wife does. My son blows my wife out of the water on data usage, pushing 5-6gb a month. Daughter is learning quick. Dinc2 has replaced her ipod.

Like I've said before, the android crowd is definitely more immature than other smartphone crowds. Guess that makes me an old fart at 33.


----------



## SemiAutoAZ

Parents are enablers if you give them stuff like. I am with Mustand302LX... if you give your kids unlimited/unrestricted access to the internet, you better prepare yourself for what they are about to see. Especially on forums. I'm sure they have seen/heard worse in other instances than a "bad word".

2 girls 1 cup anyone? haha


----------



## mbh87

SemiAutoAZ said:


> 2 girls 1 cup anyone? haha


 Take it you never seen salsa snack :scared:


----------



## Guest

I went ahead and deleted this post since it's really not worth continuing a discussion regarding ethics, parenting styles, and forum etiquette.


----------



## Jordan8

Mustang302LX said:


> No 11 year old should own a cell phone (let alone a smartphone!!!!!)! I blame the parents for them reading the racial slurs and curse words!  lol


Agreed.

I would jump on this get banned from XDA bandwagon, but don't think I ever made an account lol


----------



## lrs421

Nrfitchett4 said:


> Sorry, but on a forum with members as young as 11, every one of your posts was f this or n that (racial slang). Maybe one day when you grow up and have kids of your own, you will think differently.


Tell me about it, I got into it with a dev who shall remain nameless the other day on XDA for dropping the N word every other line. Disgusting behavior.

Oh Nevermind, same situation.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnly

This thread is so informative! Don't think I could manage without it! Ooopsies

That said, I respect ALL devs, and thank OP for the work.....


----------



## lrs421

Johnly said:


> This thread is so informative! Don't think I could manage without it! Ooopsies
> 
> That said, I respect ALL devs, and thank OP for the work.....


In addition to respecting the devs we should all respect eachother. That's what my XDA "disagreement" was all about. I love the Android community and I feel that we're at our best when we're learning and sharing ideas, the other stuff is a distraction.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Rominucka

I feel sorry for kids today running around with smartphones. What a great destroyer of imagination.

Sent from my Samsung Droid Charge 4G-LTE


----------



## lrs421

Rominucka said:


> I feel sorry for kids today running around with smartphones. What a great destroyer of imagination.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Droid Charge 4G-LTE


Tell me about it. Pick up a book, go the park.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnly

lrs421 said:


> In addition to respecting the devs we should all respect eachother. That's what my XDA "disagreement" was all about. I love the Android community and I feel that we're at our best when we're learning and sharing ideas, the other stuff is a distraction.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


 I agree, and I was a part of one (I am not naming) forum that had very poor moderateness, and it was a depressing environment. My experience at XDA has been great so I can't complain, but I understand. I don't want to flame, but breathing fire on fire don't help does it? Sharing ideas, not resentments brings us farther into a welcome place. I have seen devs war at forums before, it isn't good, and no one gains. Very good point sir.


----------



## Johnly

Rominucka said:


> I feel sorry for kids today running around with smartphones. What a great destroyer of imagination.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Droid Charge 4G-LTE


It is to bad, but in this country you are right. In china, they graduate college at 13 years old and probably don't call phones "smart." very sad indeed.


----------



## Johnly

lrs421 said:


> Tell me about it. Pick up a book, go the park.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


I tell my brother that all the time, nothing could be better.


----------



## Nrfitchett4

Rominucka said:


> I feel sorry for kids today running around with smartphones. What a great destroyer of imagination.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Droid Charge 4G-LTE


Really? I guess the fact that my kids also take lego robotics classes destroys imagination as well. Funny to see people that have to be on the leading edge of technology complaining about it.



lrs421 said:


> Tell me about it. Pick up a book, go the park.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Sorry, but its punk kids, probably like alot of members here and on xda that keep my kids away from the park because they think its the right place to hang out and smoke pot.
Oh, and my son is reading books using the kindle app on his smartphone.



Johnly said:


> It is to bad, but in this country you are right. In china, they graduate college at 13 years old and probably don't call phones "smart." very sad indeed.


Really? Do they even go to college in china or are you talking about japan that has one of the highest teenage suicide rates in the world.
I wonder how many of y'all that are bashing my parenting have any kids of your own? You can't turn kids loose outside anymore like I did when I was a kid. Too many pedophiles, idiots you can't trust your kids around. Pretty much all outdoor activities have to be supervised. I have no problems with my kids using technology to learn. Hell my oldest was one of the top rated kids going into kindergarten (yes they test your kids before they start school) because of his leapster. Took that thing everywhere with him.


----------



## dkoss

Nrfitchett4 said:


> Really? I guess the fact that my kids also take lego robotics classes destroys imagination as well. Funny to see people that have to be on the leading edge of technology complaining about it.
> 
> Sorry, but its punk kids, probably like alot of members here and on xda that keep my kids away from the park because they think its the right place to hang out and smoke pot.
> Oh, and my son is reading books using the kindle app on his smartphone.
> 
> Really? Do they even go to college in china or are you talking about japan that has one of the highest teenage suicide rates in the world.
> I wonder how many of y'all that are bashing my parenting have any kids of your own? You can't turn kids loose outside anymore like I did when I was a kid. Too many pedophiles, idiots you can't trust your kids around. Pretty much all outdoor activities have to be supervised. I have no problems with my kids using technology to learn. Hell my oldest was one of the top rated kids going into kindergarten (yes they test your kids before they start school) because of his leapster. Took that thing everywhere with him.


As a 41 year old father of two I have to give my .02 on this, even though it is way off topic. First, I just want to say while I don't agree with everything you say I am not judging you in any manner, every parent has their way of parenting, I just feel the need to give my view on this subject. Personally I feel that 10 and 7 are way too young for kids to have cellphones much less smartphones, and I do feel that tieing kids to technology at that age could possibly do them more harm than good in the long run. I feel at that age they are learning social skills and being anonymous on the internet or in a forum is probably not the best way to learn social skills. Otherwise you just end up being that troll that feels there are no consequences for the things you say. You see when I was growing up your ass better be able to back up your mouth otherwise you would be sitting at home licking your wounds for awhile.

I think it's great that you take your kids to lego robotics classes that is an interactive activity that I'm sure they enjoy immensely.

As for the punk kids smoking pot at the park, that is not something that this generation thought up. I'm sure there were plenty of kids smoking pot at the park when I was a kid in the 70's, and I know I smoked pot in the park while I was a teen in the 80's.

They do go to college in China (Google is your friend), while Johnly may have been off on age a little, they normally start college around the age of 16.

As far as pedophiles, thankfully they aren't on the internet.

As for outdoor activities, I personally enjoy supervising and playing with my kids outside so I have no problem going with them.

I have no problem with kids using technology to learn, my son is 4 and he already understands what it means to download software and he understands how to operate a computer, he does not however have the bios password to operate said device. He has one of those small laptops that plays number games and the like, but he has a mouse and thinks he is as cool as daddy, just can't quite understand why he can't get it to access the internet. Having said that, I also do not feel that technology is a necessity for learning. My daughter is 21, didn't have all of the gadgets, and even when she did get internet it was dial-up, she did not get a cell phone until she was 15 and then it was monitored around the clock. When she was growing she took dance lessons and music lessons and competed in those areas. She met people from around the country and the strangest thing was it was face to face, not sitting behind a screen. She was a straight A student all through school and is now in her third year of nursing school (all of which we have not had to pay a dime due to her scholarships and grants).

Maybe I'm old fashioned but I do take issue with kids having free reign on the internet. I still believe that it is the parents responsibility to moderate what a child is looking at on the internet, just as it is the parents responsibility to ensure their child is safe at the park or wherever. To me giving a child a smartphone is scarier than them going outside at least while they are outside I can watch them and see what they are doing. When their glued to a phone screen at night in their room or even during the day in the car I can't see what they are doing or what they are looking at.

Like I said to each their own, but I had to say something on this subject. If nothing else just to let you know it's not just punk kids on here smoking pot in the parks (anymore).

One last thing, let's all remember, freedom of speech was not designed for what you want to hear but for what you do not want to hear.

I'm done on my soap box, let's get this back on topic.


----------



## Nrfitchett4

yes we will have to agree to disagree.
I do take my kids outside, but I work and so do my wife so there are times that we can not supervise them, esp since I work nights and sleep during the day. I can't in good faith let them play outside by themselves. 
Kids might have done drugs back in the day, but I did not see it personally until highschool. Its sad that my 10 year old can point it out.
I'll bet you 100 bucks right now, your 4 year old will have a cell phone before he is 15. It's a sign of the times. I would rather them have a cellphone to call me, like when they go over to a friend's house to play. And what does it matter if its a smartphone or a flip phone? If they are going to have a phone, might as well be a full featured one. 
As far as this being off topic, I would say this is on topic as it was started due to protekk getting banned at xda and the reason for the ban. I understand their will be some language on forums, but when they are advertised as family friendly with rules against language and nudity, then there is a reasonable expectation for that to be upheld.
My kids don't frequent any forums, but I have seen posts from kids as young as 11 over on xda, which was my original point.
I trust my kids more on the internet at this point then outside. My kids don't have to worry about the pedophile that lives 2 streets over while playing lego universe, cartoon network, nickjr or any of those sites. Now in a couple of years as they get older and more internet savvy, this veiw might change.


----------



## dkoss

Oh I totally understand not being able to take them outside all of the time. I work 3 jobs right now (run on about 4 hrs of sleep per day) my wife also works 3 12 hour days. Luckily we have family close to watch our son when we work. Some days all I have time to do is play a game of Wii with him before I need to leave or go to sleep. Even then it's in moderation, he gets a half hour on the Wii, when he plays it. I think that is my biggest concern with technology is that it needs to be moderated with children, TV included. If he starts getting bored with being inside we will get out craft projects for him to do rather than just turn on the TV, or we'll let him go up to my music room and play drums or guitar or sing, and he's actually getting pretty good at it. I think the one thing we have forgotten is that kids have the best imaginations and I am concerned that sitting them in front of a monitor stifles that way too early.

I'm sure my son will have a phone before he's 15 as well but it will only be a phone ( I think there is a huge difference between a phone and a full feature phone, one is something he can use for emergencies the other has full access to the internet) and it won't be before he's 13. As far as I'm concerned if there is not an adult present where he is going that I can call and know they are there watching him he doesn't need to be there. One of the reasons your 10 year old can point out people doing drugs is because we've given kids information overload and in the process taken part of their childhood away. I totally agree that a ten year old doesn't need to know how to point out when kids are doing drugs, but the schools teach them that starting at a very young age. You can think Nancy and the Just Say No foundation for that.

I'm not arguing for or against what happened to Protekk, but I do believe he has a right to defend himself. If he is using language that some find offensive then most of these sites have a block user option, that way you don't have to see the offensive language. And from my two years at XDA I highly doubt he could have said anything worse than anyone else. I don't know if I would go so far as to say these sites "advertise" as being family friend, but I do know that most have very vague rules as to acceptable language, which they almost never enforce. I think most people have the common sense to use language fitting to the situation they are in, I was at the Museum of Science and Industry in Chicago last week and never once heard anyone swearing. But the night before we went to a restaurant with a bar with our son and there was some questionable language in there. So be it, I just ignore it and continue the conversation with my son. Pointing it out would only bring his attention to it, otherwise he paid no attention to what was being said except at our table. I think the forums are the same way, I'm sure Disney forums aren't going to be riddled with the f bomb, but XDA sure is along with most forums related to Android OS. So most people just acclimate to their surroundings as to what is and is not acceptable. Personally, I was raised with the belief that my rights end where your nose begins. In other words, I can say what I want,. the minute I lay my hands on you I've violated your rights.


----------



## ProTekk

Ok, really, let it die. FFS, we get it. Maybe you two need to see a therapist.

Moving on...........


----------



## razorclose

^^
How about getting the thread back on topic instead of arguing about whether or not kids should have phones and all this other crap.
It's petty arguments like this that make the other Android Forums suck.


----------



## tanclo

razorclose said:


> ^^
> How about getting the thread back on topic instead of arguing about whether or not kids should have phones and all this other crap.
> It's petty arguments like this that make the other Android Forums suck.


Things have really degenerated over at some sites. But importantly, how does one ensure it doesn't happen here or there (in those cases where one isn't banned yet)?

I want to lay the blame at a door or two.. not the 'noobs' who ask so called silly questions. In fact, those are 'initiates', 'new users', 'future clients', not 'noobs'.

When I support a dev (with comments, promoting their work in my small way, and often with donations) I decide by looking at the way they themselves respond to my questions and to the questions of others. Are they helpful or do they get all puffed-up and too big for their bootstraps (excuse the computer pun). So Door number one is the OP/dev him/herself.

Door 2 is the mods.. Do they get involved when a thread goes off topic? Is the site over capacity or can they really respond timeously when a thread degenerates into a discussion about cars, or silly discussions about subliminal images in a bootimage? I am referring to a thread here but I won't say which one (I don't want to be thrown out of here for spamming lol).

I made a comment in a thread asking if the dev deliberately spends time inserting subliminal images into boot images. He had not pulled his thread in line, unwilling perhaps to upset the fanboys who started calling his kernel a honda accord, he prefffered to call his kernel a chevy. My goodness. When I need help with my phone (a potentially life-saving instrument), I don't want to have to wade through silly comments in a thread and then when I comment, get flamed by fanboys who are overly protective over their master. What nonsense!

So I call a spade a spade and I ask? Devs here will be judged by myself in the same way I judge others - fairly. I prefer to have someone help me who is helpful, mature, caring. etc. usual stuff really. Professional above all else. I'm a client, not a noob. As to mods, I want to ask rootwiki mods... do you have the means to respond fairly? Are there enough of you to go around moderating threads?

Forgive my long comment (it isn't a rant - I seldom rant). I make all these comments only because this is a post in an off-topic forum.

Kind regards,
tanclo (noob, non dick, trying to help and get answers)


----------



## cabagekiller

I feel XDA went downhill because a lot of people went there to mainly mooch and not contribute. The mods also were either overbearing or did nothing at all. On some people rules were enforced to the tee while others slipped through the cracks. Mods here seem to be responsive to the community and will converse with them unlike XDA....also cowboys vs aliens was good and it had 13 from house in it....hotness.


----------



## birdman

im amazed this has gone on this far without intense arguments, great job guys!

i think everyone has said what needs to be said, im going to let this one die


----------

